# Ca Tre Mareekh, 5 year old arabian



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

There you go, so people don't have to copy-paste


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

Thank you so much. I couldn't get my phone to do it and I didn't have my computer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Would be helpful to know your goals for the horse, as obviously western pleasure requires a very different movement from dressage. I find the horse to be an average, but not exceptional mover. Not a ton of loft or suspension, but would likely be fine for just a hack around on the trails type.


----------



## Jalal (May 15, 2013)

I have seen this horse move when he wants to. I actually had a down payment on him when you bought him. I am just happy he went to a good home, and is well loved. He has alot of potential, and was mainly let to run fields on his own with little to no actual training. I am glad to see he is doing very well. I am so happy you got him if I couldn't. I fell in love with this boy.


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

He is very well loved. I've been riding him every day, he's very willing to do what you ask of him. He has the smoothest trot I've ever ridden and is a genuine pleasure to train. I've just got to figure out how to stop the wind sucking. It would have been nice to know he did that before I bought him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jalal (May 15, 2013)

I am so happy I am literally crying, I cried last night when I had read that you were reading King of the wind to him. I am just so happy that he is loved. I know alot about him as I know the eldest daughter, Neysa pretty well. That was a big concern of mine with him as well, the cribbing. Did they give you his cribbing collar? Oh and his back, it was NOT that swayback in jan/feb. I have many pics and vid's of him as I had been negotiating with them for awhile for Mars (what I called him since Mareekh means Mars) I am more than happy to share what video's and pic's I have of him with you  and I'd love to see him in the future. If you wouldn't mind.


----------



## Jalal (May 15, 2013)

double post sorry.


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

Jalal said:


> I actually had a down payment on him when you bought him. .



They sold a horse out from under you? Seems a bit odd


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

Agni said that someone in Illinois wanted Mareekh, but couldn't come up with the money to ship him, so I'm guessing that was you. And she never told me about the cribbing thing, not a word. The fact that she didn't kinda ****es me off, but I love him anyways. I've been calling him Rikki, and when I get home from work I yell his name and he comes running up to the fence hollering. He's the best horse that I've had, including the horse we paid five grand for. All he needed was someone to work with him. It took me a week or so to get on his back and it's been a peice of cake training him. I'll send you some pics and stuff of him of you want, and I'd love to see the ones you have of him. Just send me a PM with your email or cell #
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

